# Re: Branson Rally?



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

There may have only been 2 of us there but we had a good time. The weather was great and the company was to match. The reason I even put this in the rally section is there is no central location in the small gathering section. It was nice to create a new freindship from this meeting and my DW & I look forwrd to camping more with Paul and his family. Who says you have to have a large turn out at a rally to make it successful







. Maybe next year we can do better!!!!

David


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey glad you had a great time!! Wish we could have been there!! Where are the pics????


----------

